# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Отдых на Чёрном море в доме у преданного.

## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные примите наши смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Есть уникальная возможность недорого отдохнуть на Чёрномом море в доме у преданного Према-Харинама прабху. Его дом находится в очень тихом и спокойном месте на окраине пос. Головинка (между Лазаревским и Сочи) 

До моря 5-10 минут пешком. В 100 метрах от дома расположен санаторий «Лазурный берег» с прекрасным парком в котором растут реликтовые пицундские сосны. В санатории есть бильярд, настольный теннис, несколько спортивных площадок, прокат спортинвентаря (всем этим могут пользоваться и люди не живущие в санатории) Также, в санатории можно принимать массаж и проходить различные лечебные процедуры.

В 10-15 километрах находится каскад водопадов (33 водопада) Чуть далее расположен единственный на Кавказе монолитный Волхонский дольмен, а также водопад «Красотка», образовывающий небольшие пруды с прохладной, кристально чистой  водой, в которых очень приятно купаться в жаркие дни.

Дом  Према Харинама прабху окружён зеленью и плодовыми деревьями.
В доме есть маленькие, средние и  большие комнаты, цена от 250 руб в сутки с человека.
В  доме есть отдельняя кухня исключительно для преданных со всей необходимой посудой и алтарём. 

Сейчас в Головинке нет шумных толп отдыхающих, уже созрели местные фрукты (инжир, виноград, персики, яблоки, груши, фундук и даже киви) Хозяин за небольшую плату может обеспечить свежевыжатыми соками (виноградным, грушевым, яблочным) В 10 минутах находится остановка электрички (можно съездить в Сочинский храм на программу или просто прогуляться по Сочи, посетить Лазаревский дельфинарий)

По всем  вопросам  обращайтесь к  Према-Харинаме прабху по телефону: 8-918-411-12-08. 
Не упустите эту прекрасную возможность отдохнуть перед фестивалем в бархатный сезон.  
Ждём вас. 
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Artur

Интересное предложение
а  точнее адрес?

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

> Интересное предложение
> а  точнее адрес?


http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CVq5aA0l

Посёлок Головинка, улица Медицинская, д. 15а (могу ошибиться с номером дома) Большой Сочи, Лазаревский район, Краснодарский край, Россия

http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CVq5aWpE

----------


## Artur

Спасибо

----------


## Artur

Отправлял смс и почту пока нет ответа

----------


## Chandana das

А можно ваш моб или где с Вами встретит в Москве?

----------


## Ostapenko

поедите еще?

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

> поедите еще?


Конечно!

----------


## Artur

> Конечно!


===========
Как к Вам присоединиться?

----------


## Artur

lastochka@5ballov.ru :good:

----------


## Мила Инди

Я тоже, к сожалению, не смогла дозвониться...очень жаль, с радостью пожила бы на море пару недель...

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

http://www.facebook.com/premaharinama.urzov?fref=pymk

----------


## Ostapenko

> http://www.facebook.com/premaharinama.urzov?fref=pymk



жаль что он не отвечает на письма

----------


## Мила Инди

А может кто то еще мог бы поделится аналогичной информацией и знает похожие варианты?

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Попробуте здесь: http://hotel108.narod.ru/

----------


## Мила Инди

Спасибо, потому что никакой способ связи не дал результата.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Может продолжим тему? Ведь преданные где-то отдыхают. Наверняка есть места. Вот с детьми очень хотелось бы летом съездить. Но чтобы прасад там был и условия. Кто где был, поделитесь впечатлениями?

----------


## Chandana das

Интересное предложение но нет обратной связи

----------


## Ostapenko

Реально это http://hotel108.narod.ru/
Краснодарский край г.Сочи, ул.Фурманова, 39 (район Мацеста)
============================================================
Отдых на Чёрном море в доме у преданного--этого уже нет

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1958

----------

